# #Telekom - Heutige Empfehlung: 56k Modem....



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

Hey zusammen,
ich muss mal von was berichten, was ich die letzten zwei Tage mitgemacht habe.

Kurze Vorgeschichte: meine Großeltern haben einen neuen Anschluss bekommen, aufgrund der lage war abzusehen, das es keine High-Speed Leitung wird, aber das was sie bekommen haben überrascht selbst mich. Leider liegt dort kein Kabel also ist man leider auf das DSL Netz der Telekom angewiesen. Der Anschluss bei meinen Großeltern ist doch tatsächlich eine *384k RAM Leitung* mehr geht da nicht.
Man kann jetzt sagen gut, wenn die Leitung nunmal mehr nicht hergibt ist das halt so. Interessant macht das ganze aber die Umstellung auf IP-Telefonie. Der Anschluss wurde zwangsweise auf IP-Telefonie umgestellt und seitdem geht nichts mehr. Ich selber habe ausführlicher mit einem Techniker gesprochen, der selber gesagt hat, dass dieses eine ganz besch...eidene Idee war. Die Leitung verkraftet schlichtweg Telefonieren und Internet gleichzeitig nicht. Das ist rein technisch wohl gar nicht möglich...
Aktuell hat man zwar einen Internetzugang, jedoch ist das Telefon in beide Richtungen tot. Wenn man telefonieren möchte, müsste man theoretisch den Internetzugang deaktivieren, nur das IP Telefonie ja Internet braucht hat sich das ganze dann auch erledigt...

Naja, heute ging es dann ins Kundencenter und der Vorschlag des Beraters war der Knaller: 2 Möglichkeiten: Kein Internetanschluss und nur noch eine ISDN Leitung für Telefon, oder man bekommt ein 56k Modem mit dem man sich dann bei Bedarf ins Internet einwählen kann.
Als ich das gehört hab hab ich mich doch etwas gewundert, dass es diese Geräte noch im Portfolio gibt...

Und was würde man in dem Fall machen, wenn man jetzt Schüler/Student ist und auf Internet angewiesen ist? Dir glaubt doch heute keiner mehr, wenn du sagst, dass du kein Internet zuhause hast...


So, das musste jetzt mal raus. Eine Geschichte wo ich gedacht hätte, dass so etwas in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr vorkommt...

Sind hier welche Anwesend die das selbe Problem haben? Oder habt ihr Verständnis für sowas oder könnt ihr das auch nicht glauben?

LG und einen schönen Tag noch,
Felix


----------



## TessaKavanagh (22. Dezember 2015)

Naja es geht vermutlich schon mehr, ggf. Kabel oder Mobilfunk und spätestens bei Satelliten Internet hast du eine schnelle Verbindung so ziemlich überall in Deutschland. Das ganze ist dann irgendwann halt immer eine Kostenfrage. Wenn ich also Schüler oder Student wäre der Internet braucht würde ich das vermutlich am Wohnort deiner Großeltern auch haben. Wenn da keine vernünftige Leitung (wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus das 2 Mbit schon vernünftig ist) liegt, dann lohnt es sich für ein Unternehmen halt wirtschaftlich nicht, dann bist du eben ggf. auf o.g. Lösungen angewiesen.


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

zumindest was Festleitung angeht geht nicht mehr. Ein Kabel liegt da gar nicht, das müsste komplett neu gelegt werden und die Telekom müsste die Leitungen ausbauen damit da mehr geht. (Vorausgesetzt ist da jetzt, dass der Techniker mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe, richtige Angaben gemacht hat). Das ist ja das Problem. Die Anwohner (sind ja noch mehr betroffen) würden sich über eine 1000der Leitung riesig freuen...nur leider geht das dort nicht. Und dank IP-Telefonie muss du dich jetzt zwischen Internet und Telefon entscheiden, wo ich finde, dass dieses unmöglich ist das anzubieten, dann soll man lieber bei den ISDN Leitungen bleiben.
Kabellose Lösungen wurden erst gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2015)

Da hast du aber einen ganz Besonderes Kaff an Land gezogen .

Hätte nicht gedacht das sowas überhaupt noch existiert.
Das schlimmste was ich bisher miterleben durfte war ne 1k Leitung die dann auf LTE umgestellt wurde, gut das nur ein Balken empfang auf dem Dachboden war  .

Wie ich die Kundencenter Liebe


----------



## Yellowant (22. Dezember 2015)

Nicht in betracht gezogen, heißt das, es wurde nicht gefragt?

Hybrid DSL, sollte funktionieren wenn IP geschalten wurde (Voraussetzung Netzabdeckung, und etwas teurer)
kpl. Funk ohne Hybrid.

In Wirklichkeit mussten deine Großeltern gar nicht umstellen, sondern haben sich fangen lassen. IP Zwangsumstellung findet nicht bei so einer Geschwindigkeit statt.


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

Also ich selber habe nicht über Hybrid DSL bzw Funk nachgedacht, aber das geht doch übers Handy Netz oder? Das Handynetz da ist nämlich auch nicht gerade das beste...
Von der Telekom Seite her wurde eine Funklösung auch nie vorgeschlagen...

Bei der Telefonumstellung kann ich nur sagen, das wohl keine Wahl bestand (ich war bei Vertragsschluss nicht dabei, ich habs mir nur erzählen lassen) und die Rückumstellung ist wohl jetzt nicht so einfach (aussage Telekom)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2015)

Ist dort denn kein LTE empfangbar ?
Falls ja, einfach Internet über LTE laufen lassen und die Telefonie über ISDN (oder halt beides über LTE)
Bei uns zu Hause gibt es auch nur ISDN 64kbit/s und wir beziehen das Internet über LTE.


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

also mit meinem Handy bekomme ich da kein LTE rein, ich bin aber auch nicht bei der telekom sondern eplus...
keine Ahnung wie das da ausgebaut ist


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du den LTE Ausbau wissen möchtest am besten Anrufen, die Website ist für so etwas nach meiner Erfahrung nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Yellowant (22. Dezember 2015)

DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom


schau doch einfach was lt. Seite funktioniert


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2015)

Yellowant schrieb:


> DSL, VDSL und LTE Verfügbarkeit | Telekom
> 
> 
> schau doch einfach was lt. Seite funktioniert



Wenn sich in den letzten paar Wochen nichts geändert hat hilft die Seite auch nur bedingt weiter, und sagt nichts über die reale Verfügbarkeit aus sonst hätte ich auch schon längst Hybrid .


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du mich meinst schlimmer als jetzt geht eh nicht mehr  von daher wäre alles eine Verbesserung.
Aber nachdem ich nach der Online Verfügbarkeit geschaut hatte diese positiv ausfiel, hab ich das ganze bestellt gehabt ist bei mir aber nicht möglich gewesen trotz LTE empfang mit dem Handy, hab mich jetzt einfach mit dem Mist hier abgefunden .

Deswegen hab ich dem TE geraten direkt dort anzurufen die müssten genauer Auskünfte geben können als die Website .


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 https://www.t-mobile.de/netzausbau/0,25250,15400-_,00.html

Dort sind die Netze relativ genau eingezeichnet.
Wohnt man in einem Randgebiet, hilft noch eine LTE Richtfunkantenne um das Signal deutlich zu verbessern.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2015)

Kein Kabelanschluss im Haus?


----------



## KuSuKo (22. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir sollte 100.000 er Leitung problemlos gehen!!!!Bin bei der Telekom ein Diamant-Kunde...gehen tun nur 50 % der Leistung! Störung läuft seit 07.10.15 bis heute!
Aber liebe Telekom, vielen dank für den Schoko-Weihnachtsmann im Brief!Der kostet mich im Monat NUR 10 Euro mehr als meine damalige 16.000er Leitung,  welche super funktioniert hatte!
Super..das eure Mitarbeiter nicht mal was mit BNG anfangen können! BNG=BisNichtsGeht?


----------



## Placebo (22. Dezember 2015)

Mich hätte dir Story schockiert, wenn in der ersten Zeile nicht "Telekom" gestanden hätte. Wenn du nicht in einer Stadt wohnst, bist du als Kunde bei denen einfach nur Abfall. Zum Glück hat bei uns dieses Jahr ein neuer Anbieter seine Leitungen ausgerollt, Ende der Story: von 1k ISDN auf (Minimum) 50k Glasfaser bei geringeren monatlichen kosten


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem LTE ist vlt noch eine Idee, da müsste ich mal nachfragen was da geht...ich bezweifle aber momentan, dass das was wird...

Es ist aber gut zu wissen, dass wohl einige da Probleme mit der Telekom haben.

Auf Kabel umsteigen ist ja leider nicht möglich, da keins vorhanden ist...da bin ich froh, dass bei mir zuhause alles bestens ausgebaut ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Dezember 2015)

Sag mal, sicher das nur tkom geht? Hast du mal bei einem anderen anbieter einen verfügbarkeits-check gemacht? (z.b. auch bei easybell) Da geht bei identischer leitung meist mehr. (war früher auch ein 384kbit-kandidat)


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. Dezember 2015)

ja wir waren heute in diversen Servicestellen von verschiedenen Anbietern. Mehr als eine 1k Leitung kann man uns aber auch nicht anbieten. Und da wurd dann auch immer gesagt, dass 1k nicht unbedingt ankommt...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (22. Dezember 2015)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Es ist aber gut zu wissen, dass wohl einige da Probleme mit der Telekom haben.



Nicht mehr Probleme als mit anderen Anbietern.
Nur haben sehr viele Personen einen Vertrag bei der Telekom und da ist es klar, dass es auch mehr unzufriedene gibt (nicht unbedingt prozentual), die ihre Meinung im Internet propagieren 
Oft liegt es auch einfach am Kunden und nicht am Anbieter.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Dezember 2015)

Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ja wir waren heute in diversen Servicestellen von verschiedenen Anbietern. Mehr als eine 1k Leitung kann man uns aber auch nicht anbieten. Und da wurd dann auch immer gesagt, dass 1k nicht unbedingt ankommt...


Also wenn die alle so viel ahnung haben wie die bei uns im tkom-shop, na dann gute nacht.
Hast du mal eine verfügbarkeitsprüfung bei easybell gemacht? Die garantieren dir zwar vermutlich auch nur 1 mbit, aber aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das sie nach oben "offen" schalten. (im rahmen dessen, was aus der leitung maximalst zu quetschen geht) so bin ich derzeit bei 3 mbit auf einer ca. 5-6km langen leitung bei der die tkom auch nur 384kbit fest schalten würde.


----------



## KuSuKo (23. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir waren schon 3 Leute/Techniker im Haus...alle 3 sind mit 3 ? übern Kopf nach Hause gefahren...der letzte meinte er gibt es weiter an die "ELITE" der Telekom...Die haben Messungen gemacht, aus der Dose kommen 100.000 laut dem auslesegerät.Nur kommen 50% am PC an! "das gibt's doch nicht, ich kann Ihnen leider nicht weiter helfen, ich muss auch ehrlicherweise zugeben das wir von der neuen BNG-Technologie noch selber kaum Ahnung haben"


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hab den Thread gerade gefunden, und muss jetzt mal fragen:  Wo zum Geier wohnen deine Großeltern denn?!  
Ihr habt also kein TV-Kabel, keinen Mobilfunk und das Telefonnetz ist seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr verändert worden? 
Habt ihr eine eigene Insel oder was ?  
Schon mal über ein Satellitentelefon nachgedacht?   Ist pervers teuer, aber solange man überirdisch ist, sollte man damit wohl immer eine Kommunikationsverbindung mit dem Rest der Welt herstellen können, selbst wenn man wirklich ganz weit weg von der Zivilisation ist.


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2015)

Die Mobilfunktarife kann man wegen den Drosseln eh vergessen,  oder sie sind unverschämt teuer. Kabel gibtas bei mir auch keins und die Stabilität der Telefonleitung ist eine einzige Frechheit. Aber ändern kann man daran gar nichts....


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. Dezember 2015)

Oje, wenn ich das hier lese, bin ich mit unserem 100 Mbit Anschluss ja echt gut bedient 
Es gibt also echt noch so ne Einöde in Deutschland, wo man mit nem 56k Modem ins Internet muss? Schließ bei deinen Großeltern besser ein Faxgerät an, das kommt da wahrscheinlich schneller an als ne E-Mail


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Dezember 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Oje, wenn ich das hier lese, bin ich mit unserem 100 Mbit Anschluss ja echt gut bedient
> Es gibt also echt noch so ne Einöde in Deutschland, wo man mit nem 56k Modem ins Internet muss? Schließ bei deinen Großeltern besser ein Faxgerät an, das kommt da wahrscheinlich schneller an als ne E-Mail



Nein, eine Mail müsste kleiner sein als ein Fax und damit schneller zu übertragen.  Beim Fax sendest du ein Bild, bei der Email nur einen Text.


----------



## Speeedymauss (24. Dezember 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hab den Thread gerade gefunden, und muss jetzt mal fragen: Wo zum Geier wohnen deine Großeltern denn?!
> Ihr habt also kein TV-Kabel, keinen Mobilfunk und das Telefonnetz ist seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr verändert worden?
> Habt ihr eine eigene Insel oder was ?
> Schon mal über ein Satellitentelefon nachgedacht? Ist pervers teuer, aber solange man überirdisch ist, sollte man damit wohl immer eine Kommunikationsverbindung mit dem Rest der Welt herstellen können, selbst wenn man wirklich ganz weit weg von der Zivilisation ist.



In Moers, Grenze zu Duisburg  eine eigene Insel wäre ja schön 





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, eine Mail müsste kleiner sein als ein Fax und damit schneller zu übertragen.  Beim Fax sendest du ein Bild, bei der Email nur einen Text.


Email bringt dir aber nix, wenn die das Internet abstellen wollen damit du telefonieren kannst...


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Dezember 2015)

Echt jetzt?  Es gibt in Moers einen Ort mit so mieser Infrastruktur? 

Davon bin ich jetzt wirklich überrascht.  Selbst wenn dort irgendwo ein paar Leitungen nicht ausgebaut werden, hätte ich erwartet dass es zumindest flächendeckendes LTE gäbe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut Telekom sollte das auch so sein. 

Hier die schöne Karte zum selbst nachgucken:
https://www.t-mobile.de/netzausbau/


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

Also bei uns das gleiche. Telefonleitung über Masten, die nicht mal richtig ISDN hergibt und Internet über Funk, mit einem Balken Empfang und ständigen Ausfällen. Liegt aber auch daran, dass unser Haus in einer Senke liegt. Der Funk geht Stumpf oben drüber. Dafür kann die Telekom nichts.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Dezember 2015)

Naja, aber Moers liegt auf dem platten Land.  Da sollte zumindest Mobilfunk kein Problem sein ...    und es ist ja auch nicht so, als sei das eine abgelegene Gegend.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt schon. Ich vermute die Großeltern haben einfach keine Lust extra was zu bezahlen. Wenn sie es vielleicht kaum brauchen, ist das ja auch okay. Nur der Enkel hat hakt das Nachsehen, wenn er zu Besuch ist.


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Dezember 2015)

ich denke mal das problem mit den nicht ausgebauten leitungen kommt daher, dass sie genau auf der grenze wohnen, auf deren straßenseite ist moers, gegenüber duisburg, bei sowas wird ja gerne gestritten wer da welche kosten übernimmt...zumdem ists ne sackgasse

mir ist es ziemlich egal, wie gut das internet bei denen ist, wenn ich da bin, häng ich da nicht im wlan, ich hab das bei meinen eigenen geräten noch nie eingegeben  aber die beiden nutzen selber das internet ab und zu gerne mal und wollen nicht mehr drauf verzichten...


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Dezember 2015)

Zumindest der Mobilfunk sollte aber flächendeckend gegeben sein und auch ziemlich gut ausgebaut.  Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen ...  

Falls die Kabelverbindungen wirklich so mies sind, würde ich daher vielleicht eine Hybrid-Leitung ausprobieren.   Oder einen LTE-Hotspot oder eine andere Funk-Lösung.


----------

